# Trying to get Feral Dog to see the vet!



## Kaytee (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello Rescue Friends! 
We recused one of our Dog's from Korea. Bringing her over we didn't realize that she was extremely shy and very fearful. She was slated to be put to sleep unless someone could take her, so we did and flew her over. She lives outside, we have been working with her for a year and have made significant improvements. 
She will follow me around, take treats and has just started to greet me with tail wags and licking my fingers.
The slightest thing will set her back so we really have to be careful.
She needs to see the vet, I think she has anal gland issues. 
How and what would be the best way to accomplish this?? My perfect scenario would be to heavily sedate her and bring her in. Has anyone had any experience like this?? Is this even possible?? I absolutely do not want to traumatize her and ruin a years worth of work. 
I'm just waiting to hear back from our Veterinarian on this, but wanted to see if anyone else had success in doing something like this. 
Thank you


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If you are in an area near a decent sized city, you might well have a mobile vet available. Often these vets provide care for elderly dogs who cannot travel but also cover general vet services for situations like yours where a dog has anxiety or aggression issues that make traditional vet clinic office visits a big problem. You could get the dog up to date on any vaccines needed, get a physical exam and discuss medication/sedation options for the next time. They may suggest some kind of milder sedative or anti anxiety medication prior to the house visit also.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

mobile vet, and add the sedation before the vet is due to arrive .. Either way get a weight and talk to the vet about administering a sedation (pills /just under the skin injection) before hand so they in the comfort of your home while the medication takes effect. If a dog is distressed they will fight sedation and it will not work.


----------

